# Windy Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The wind was brutal but not really a factor. We found a leeward spot and the boat never ever came around on the incoming tide.. 

Sock was not pulling so we fished back and channel side of boat. The bite was non-stop for three hours. 15 lbs of bait later the wind laid down a bit so we ran to some different spots. Two where unfishable but the third spot was calm smooth and tide was moving right. But it never really got moving good. 

































But we still caught some nice cats..

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

some times it's good to fish on a windy day:fishing:


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice cats. where you guys fishing at ? great report...


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

Shudshunter needs to go hunting to find your own spots!!!

So easy just to ask???

Keep on fishing and hunting my long fingered amphibian fish sniffers


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

jeseybassguide said:


> Shudshunter needs to go hunting to find your own spots!!!
> 
> So easy just to ask???
> 
> Keep on fishing and hunting my long fingered amphibian fish sniffers


Be nice if we saw a fishing report from you so you can show us all how it is done


----------

